# Anyone own Toggi Canyon or Dublin River boots?



## katie402 (29 December 2009)

As above, both on sale with Derby House and I'm wondering if anyone can give me a review!!

Links are  Toggie  and  Dublin 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Black_Horse_White (29 December 2009)

Dublin river boots are warm and comfy. Not really suitable for the yard as they are not very waterproof. More of a fashion boot IMO. And the lining rips on inside of the heel. I like riding in mine.


----------



## bushbaby28 (29 December 2009)

Don't have those makes but got the Rydale alternatives and love them!


----------



## Jeska (29 December 2009)

iv got the toggi ones and i love them!!


----------



## Gleeful Imp (29 December 2009)

I have the Dublin ones, I wear with welly socks, lovely toastie warm, and mine ARE waterproof!


----------



## VLHIEASTON (29 December 2009)

The Dublins rivers rubbed my heels badly and were not waterproof.


----------



## vallin (29 December 2009)

Love my dublins, toasty warm and still waterproof after a very long year of abuse. The lining has ripped on one, but they're still going


----------



## fruity (29 December 2009)

I'm a Dubarry girl but got some dublin rivers for xmas for just around the yard as am fed up of my dubarrys getting trashed! I've only used them for a few days and i'm pleased with them,i have been through v deep wet fields and they are waterproof,the water beads off them,although not sure how long that would last for. I rode in them and they are v comfy,also dog walked in them and they havn't rubbed. The only thing is that they come up v big,i went for the size 5's but i have to wear vvv thick socks and welly warmers with them,other than that they seem value for money,my OH paid ÃÂ£85 for them at olympia.


----------



## palomino_pony (29 December 2009)

Got the Dublin boots. Love them but they did rub my heel to begin with and the lining near the heal is sort of tricky to get my feet around at times. Great to ride in and waterproof and best thing - non slip! I cleaned mine with effax on the nubuck part and they now look exactly like Dubarrys - or close enough!


----------



## vickybrennan (30 December 2009)

Can anyone tell me how tall these are (top of heel to top of boot at the back) and what they measure round the widest part on the outside - many thanks


----------



## katie402 (30 December 2009)

Thanks everyone! Sounds like Dublin have to get the lining sorted!

Anyone else out there with the Toggi boots??


----------



## 3Beasties (30 December 2009)

I have The Toggi ones and absolutely love them, they are too nice to wear to the yard though so far I have only used them for dog walking


----------



## katie402 (30 December 2009)

S_L_H - what is the heel/sole like? Would they be suitable to ride in?


----------



## 3Beasties (30 December 2009)

Yep, I spoke to Toggi directly about that and they have made the boots with a riding boot sole, they are riding boots with a country boot look, rather then a country boot.

The sole feels nice and strong and the boots themselves are very warm!


----------



## katie402 (30 December 2009)

Ah Brill!! Thanks!


----------

